# Teaching myself to tat and loving it!



## sblp (Feb 10, 2012)

Here's a few of my first attempts at tatting. Now I'm bouncing from knitting to crocheting to tatting...so much fun and tatting is so beautiful!


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

I used to tat. Will have to give it a try again. Your work is lovely


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

What beautiful work. May I ask the name of the instruction book you are using?


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Good job! Keep going!


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Lovely work!
I used to needle tatt and shuttle tatt...
brings back fond memories...


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Your work is beautiful and does not look like a beginner's. I've tried to teach myself tatting so many times through the years but have not had any success.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Wow... beautiful. Tatting seemed a 'lost art' up until just a few years ago. Glad it's coming back!


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Your work is wonderful.
Where did you find the pattern it is beautiful? I must look up how to do this. 

So pleased to see what some tatting looks like as I have wondered. 
My grandmother used to make tatty rugs using old fabric, but this is obviously some quite different. 

Maybe I need to look up both!! 
Oh where to find the time ....


----------



## HappySunflower (Feb 2, 2012)

Good for you. Your work is beautiful. When I was a little girl my mother tried to teach me. She tatted and crocheted. I learned to crochet and knit. Is it hard to teach yourself? You are an inspiration for me to try again now that I am an adult (senior) and maybe can concentrate better. Your work is inspiring. Keep posting. :thumbup:


----------



## WillyNIlly (Mar 4, 2013)

Beautiful work! I have my granny's old tatting shuttles...treasures on which she tried to teach me this intricate thread art, and at which I failed miserably! I am doubly impressed that you have taught yourself!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I got a book on needle tatting after a friend showed me how to needle tat. It was an Annie's Attic book from Amazon. There are other resources I believe.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Those are amazing... you are talented !!! Not everyone can Tat I bounce around too.. and love doing all of it.. Now I have the itch to get my tatting supply's out ... I don't do near as good as you.. but your right it is beautiful!...


----------



## Dawne27 (Sep 10, 2013)

Tatting is such a skill. I had a 90 year old aunt who was demonstrating tatting at a state fair and the crowd around her was huge. She was the hit of the craft area. Keep at it.


----------



## sblp (Feb 10, 2012)

The book is Handy Hands Learn Needle Tatting Step by Step by Barbara Foster. It' s a great book!!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

sblp said:


> Here's a few of my first attempts at tatting. Now I'm bouncing from knitting to crocheting to tatting...so much fun and tatting is so beautiful!


Beautiful!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

They are beautiful!!! Haven't learned to tat but always had in the back of my mind that I would.


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

My grandmother started to teach me when I was 9, but I didn't continue. My mother (92) never learned, but we plan to try it together with a book & DVD my DIL gave us a couple of years ago. I love the lace and still have a couple of handkerchiefs my grandmother made. So special. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Horsin'around (Jan 15, 2012)

Could you please share the name of the instruction book you are using? 
Your work is very well done!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Lovely work!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I've always loved the look of tatting, but I was beginning to think it's becoming a lost art. My grandmother used to tat endless sets of pillowcases (usually also hand-embroidered with border designs then tat-edged). I still have a pair or two that would be over 100 years old now. Still love them.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How pretty. One of these days I would love to learn it.


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Beautiful work.
I've been looking here for info - instructions, patterns, etc - and will try in our winter.
http://www.allcrafts.net/tatting.htm


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

wonderful work--I have needle tatted too--its fun!


----------



## Woodspinning (Aug 17, 2013)

I wanted to learn and got a book and tried and tried to no avail. I contacted a senior center and asked. The dear lady that helped me only lived 5 miles from me and we became dear friends.


----------



## girlcave (Dec 4, 2013)

I guess I am revealing my age because when I first read your subject line...


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Wow! You are doing great.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

sblp said:


> Here's a few of my first attempts at tatting. Now I'm bouncing from knitting to crocheting to tatting...so much fun and tatting is so beautiful!


I taught myself to needle tat over Christmas and really enjoy it. I am using this as a break between my other projects. :thumbup:


----------



## WendiKaiser (Apr 27, 2012)

I Want to learn!!!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful, saw a tatting tool in the catalog yesterday but too afraid I couldn't do it.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I remember shade pulls that were tatted or book marks, and collars for sweater...very nice job that you are doing..congratulations for taking the time to learn a new craft..


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Your work is really beautiful. Love your colors.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Years ago, my grandmother taught me to shuttle tat. I was never very good at it, but later, i learned to needle tat. If I just would practice, I can do needle tatting. I hope this needle art doesn't die out. The work is so pretty.


----------



## amuletmaker (Jan 21, 2013)

After forty years plus of trying to learn shuttle tating, I picked up needle tatting and have been teaching that ever since. It is so much easier to work. If you make an error in needle tatting, you frogg it and do again. Your work is bdaugiful and is very well done.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful, your work doesn't look like a beginner at all.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

great work. I shuttle tat but tried needle tatting without too much success. I must try again. I have a friend who self taught needle tatting and has greater success than I do and I have been tatting for years (shuttle)


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

Very nice! When I first learned to tat I made a variety of snowflakes, all in white, starched them, and see them in fondness every year as they hang on my Christmas tree! I also attached some to gifts, and they now grace those gift recipients' Christmas trees. I also edge antique handkies now and then. Keep on tatting! It's one of those "forgotten" arts, but a great one for our modern times, and great to take on travel since it takes up so little room and can be stopped and started at any place in a pattern.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Your work is very nice...love the yarn color!!!!!

I like needle tatting also....I have the same book you have pictured. I purchased mine from HandyHands...they have great supplies. If anyone is interested, here is their site:

http://www.hhtatting.com

I think the book pictured is the 4th one down...it is the one I received. I purchased the book and a beginner needle...not to tiny...they also have a newsletter and some free patterns.


----------



## bluenavy67 (Apr 6, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi, I'm learning to shuttle tat...such a lost art and is very compact and easy to tuck into one's pocket to work on in the car or wherever  I learned from the my mom's "next door neighbor" at the nursing home and from the "Learn to Tat" book. It is a soft covered tan book and can be found in most JoAnn's stores. It comes with a DVD so no matter what kind of learner you are, this is great. (I'm not advocating for that particular book, it just is the one I selected and I liked the fact that it had the DVD.) My mom's "neighbor" tatted so fast - her fingers/hands just flew. She was making bookmarks for her 23 grandchildren that year. She said she couldn't make/give them much but she hoped that when they looked at the bookmarks they would remember her - awwwwww! There are also tons of videos on You Tube. I've been finding free patterns on-line from be-stitched.com and I've also joined a tatting Facebook page. Everyone there is very helpful and their designs are to die for...way over my head yet but I'm encouraged! 

I still kind of feel like I'm all thumbs, but slowly it is starting to sink in  I'm working on a motif now that I hope will work to join together to make maybe a table runner or doily


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

when I was in my 20's, it took me 2 yrs. to find someone "Old enough" to teach me to shuttle tat. It was out of "favor" at that time and there weren't any books and needle tatting was unheard of. Have to try the needle tatting, supposed to be easier. You're doing "good"


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

had a friend who went to Catholic school and she said the Nun was always walking around the room tatting as she lectured or when she was looking over their shoulder. She made yards of trims.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

My mother used to tat..shuttle tat.. and she wanted to learn needle tatting which she conquered when I bought her the needles and book. When she passed she left them all to me..both the shuttles and the needles...I think I should give it a try...something new is always good for sharpening up the old brain cells.. your work is lovely and you have inspired me..thank you..xo


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

tat'sgran said:


> My mother used to tat..shuttle tat.. and she wanted to learn needle tatting which she conquered when I bought her the needles and book. When she passed she left them all to me..both the shuttles and the needles...I think I should give it a try...something new is always good for sharpening up the old brain cells.. your work is lovely and you have inspired me..thank you..xo


Love the rabbit in your avatar! What is his/her name?


----------



## marafish (Feb 7, 2011)

Congratulations on your efforts. A friend taught herself to tat before a long trip so she would have a craft to take everywhere. After not being as successful as you with learning from a book, someone who had been taught by her aunt showed me the basics. Your efforts encourage me to take up the craft again


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

wow, what beautiful work!!

i remember when i tried to teach myself to needle tat, didn't do near as well as you though!!

going to give it another try, hopefully soon


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

Very beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

sblp said:


> Here's a few of my first attempts at tatting. Now I'm bouncing from knitting to crocheting to tatting...so much fun and tatting is so beautiful!


Beautiful work. I came across one of my shuttles the other day and thinking I should do some more tatting, now you have inspired me to do so. Lovely.


----------



## beexxjay (Apr 21, 2012)

love the tatting i,m going to get the book and will let you know how i get on x


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## KATW (Feb 8, 2014)

Lovely! 
In one episode of the PBS series "Larkrise to Candleford" the character Queenie is making lace--a cousin to tatting. And, the plot focused on the changing times and the displacement of hand-craftsmanship by mechanization.

Queenie's soon-to-be "lost" art inspired me to investigate it and others like it. While it seems there are sufficient artisans for knitting and crochet, I speculate the same for "tatting" or "lacemaking" is unlikely.

I applaud your success with tatting. It is something that I will attempt if only to add to the numbers who can pass on these invaluable abilities to our posterity.
Kay ATW


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

girlcave said:


> I guess I am revealing my age because when I first read your subject line...


Yes, you are showing your age. The first time I looked for tatting in pinterest, I got a lot of the ink tatting you thought of when you first viewed this post. A lot of words have different meaning to different generations, so we older folks really have to keep up so we don't offend or be considered not politically correct!


----------



## Sue1942 (May 7, 2011)

Great job! They are wonderful


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I have to try it again; I've tried tatting a number of times in the past but just end up frustrated; anyone have any suggestions for someone like me? Thanks.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Your work is beautiful. How do you intend to use it?


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Have tried to teach myself but just can't seem to do so


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Love your circle. 

Robin


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

You do such lovely work.


----------



## ldale (Nov 6, 2011)

I have my Great Grandmother's tatting shuttle and have tried to learn using various "teach yourself" books so I'll try yours!


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

mungie32 said:


> Beautiful work. I came across one of my shuttles the other day and thinking I should do some more tatting, now you have inspired me to do so. Lovely.


I have tried a number of times to learn to tat using shuttles and have failed miserably. In the end I gave up and stuck to needles. So far I haven't come across anything I can't do on a needle although some of it does take a little thought. Thankfully there are a number of videos on You Tube that show needle tatting as well as shuttle tatting. I find needle tatting is not quite as small as shuttle tatting, the sts for needle tatting are limited to the size of the needle as opposed to the size of thread, but I think is looks fine.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

this is just beautiful! I think I will try again and hope I'm more successful! I think tatting is the most beautiful lace ever. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

girlcave said:


> I guess I am revealing my age because when I first read your subject line...


Just love the tatted butterfly you posted. Do you know if there is a pattern for it somewhere? Love both of your butterflies. I'm sure my granddaughter would love one on her shoulder.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

That's something I want to learn. I have a shuttle and instructions so I just need to start. Your work is so lovely!


----------



## LoreleiR73 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

